# In the Category of What the Heck?



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 27, 2019)

Whenever I go to the market, I look around, 
what's new, what's different … 


Who da thunk it?
Spray Duck Fat?


SAY WHAT?
We can't fill a pastry bag with frosting ourselves?
GEEZ!!

Have you seen something in the market 
that made you think,
What the heck?


----------



## msmofet (Jun 27, 2019)

Is the frosting in a cold case? Or is it shelf stable in the baking aisle.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 27, 2019)

msmofet said:


> Is the frosting in a cold case? Or is it *shelf stable in the baking aisle*.



Yup *MsM*, in the baking aisle.
And do you see the price on that thing? 
$2.48 USD 
I dunno, but I think that's a
What The Heck


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 27, 2019)

Oh and heh, it's only ONE 16 oz. bag for that price 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pillsbur...=sem&msclkid=904ccab06e1f15dc1fb197a4285c2a45


----------



## caseydog (Jun 27, 2019)

Most spray fats/oils are sketchy as far as spraying right. I can't imagine duck fat coming out of a spray can right. 

I wouldn't mind being able to buy duck fat for pan frying, but I'd prefer a plastic tub of it, so I could scoop some out with a spoon. 

CD


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 27, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Most spray fats/oils are sketchy as far as spraying right. I can't imagine duck fat coming out of a spray can right.
> 
> I wouldn't mind being able to buy duck fat for pan frying, but I'd prefer a plastic tub of it, so I could scoop some out with a spoon.
> 
> CD


According to customer comments at Amazon, most of it never does come out of the can. The Fatworks jar next to it is less expensive per ounce at Kaneo's store and Amazon but her store has the lower price for both.
I reckon aerosol Duck Fat is a sucker's product.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 27, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> According to customer comments at Amazon, most of it never does come out of the can. The Fatworks jar next to it is less expensive per ounce at Kaneo's store and Amazon but her store has the lower price for both.
> I reckon *aerosol Duck Fat is a sucker's product*.



Right? That's what I thought too! When I see stuff like this in stores, my mouth gapes open and I just shake my head.
A coupla times I've uttered, quite loudly I might add, "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?"
Folks'll turn around and come towards me to see what's the to-do... I point in dismay and reply REALLY?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 27, 2019)

Most of that stuff escapes my notice. I linger in produce, less so in meats and dairy, but those center aisles are strictly shopping list only.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2019)

I find the duck fat jars more surprising (because I have never seen them before) than the frosting filled pastry bags (people are always ready to pay for convenience).


----------



## kleenex (Jun 27, 2019)

The Pillsbury item have been out for over year.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 27, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> According to customer comments at Amazon, most of it never does come out of the can. The Fatworks jar next to it is less expensive per ounce at Kaneo's store and Amazon but her store has the lower price for both.
> I reckon aerosol Duck Fat is a sucker's product.



That doesn't surprise me. I can't imagine duck fat coming out of an aerosol can. It just doesn't seem plausible. 

CD


----------



## Janet H (Jun 27, 2019)

What the heck: frozen pre-cooked white rice.  

Expensive and not really much faster than cooking it yourself.  Directions say microwave on high for 8 minutes and then let stand for 2 more....


----------



## caseydog (Jun 27, 2019)

Janet H said:


> What the heck: frozen pre-cooked white rice.
> 
> Expensive and not really much faster than cooking it yourself.  Directions say microwave on high for 8 minutes and then let stand for 2 more....



_Minute Rice_ sells rice in little containers that you microwave for 60 seconds.  It is not as good as properly cooked rice, but is not bad, either, if you are using it in a gumbo or other food with a lot of liquid. If you just want one serving of rice, it does the job. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 27, 2019)

*Janet*, I had to look that one up, I'd never heard or seen that at the market

https://www.walmart.com/ip/CJ-Cooke...edirectid=15616763168768852161710070301008005

8oz single pack for $6 at Walmart, WHAT?

Whenever I make a fresh pot of Steamed White Rice,
I make more than what we need at the time and portion
it out into freezer zip top baggies and freeze it for later.
When you need just one (or in our house 2) servings of Rice,
I unzip the baggie about 1 inch, place it on a microwave
proof dish and nuc it for about 1 minute, just 
like fresh rice and pennies!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2019)

I guess I'm just cheap. I buy rice in twenty pound bags because it's half the price of the two pound bag/box.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 27, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I guess I'm just cheap. *I buy rice in twenty pound bags* because it's half the price of the two pound bag/box.



That's at least five years worth of rice for me. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 28, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> Most of that stuff escapes my notice. *I linger in produce*, less so in meats and dairy, but those center aisles are strictly shopping list only.


I start my shopping in the produce section. Once I'm done there I know I'm more than half-way to checking out. Yay me!


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 28, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> 8oz single pack for $6 at Walmart, WHAT?



This is an example of what has become an all too common shameful and predatory business model.
*Careers should be ruined by the public ridicule it provokes. *


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 28, 2019)

*In The Catagory Of What The Heck?*



I found this in the aisle with the canned Vegetables


----------



## Silversage (Jun 28, 2019)

My  produce department has potatoes wrapped in plastic wrap with a label that says "Ready for Microwave".


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2019)

While most of these "what the heck" items are head scratchers and sound wasteful to most of us, some of them are really useful to people with various disabilities.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> This is an example of what has become an all too common shameful and predatory business model.
> *Careers should be ruined by the public ridicule it provokes. *


If that's supposed to be a link, it isn't. I googled that "title" and came up empty-handed. Whether I agreed with it or not, I bet it would have made an interesting read.

Nice job of underlining, though.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 29, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> If that's supposed to be a link, it isn't. I googled that "title" and came up empty-handed. Whether I agreed with it or not, I bet it would have made an interesting read.
> 
> Nice job of underlining, though.



I'm sorry for the confusion. The bold and underlined type was meant for emphasis only. Looked at the post in preview mode and wondered if it would be mistaken for a link. Should have changed it then.
Edited to add: I approve of the red font though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2019)

Gotcha.  If it existed as an article, I bet it would be a good one.


----------



## Lucian Hodoboc (Jun 30, 2019)

Are there any particular dishes in which duck fat would be necessary?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 30, 2019)

Lucian Hodoboc said:


> Are there any particular dishes in which duck fat would be necessary?


Duck confit is the only one I can think of. Duck fat makes amazing fried potatoes, though


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 30, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Duck confit is the only one I can think of. Duck fat makes amazing fried potatoes, though



Ooh *GG*, I've never had Duck Fat Fried Potatoes before,
I may need to try that, but with that jar of fat,
not the spray can


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 30, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ooh *GG*, I've never had Duck Fat Fried Potatoes before,
> I may need to try that, but with that jar of fat,
> not the spray can [emoji38]


If you haven't had them before, you definitely need to give them a try! So good.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 30, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Duck confit is the only one I can think of. Duck fat makes amazing fried potatoes, though



Duck fat is really good for frying. It is NOT heart healthy, and probably not healthy in any way, but it is good. Absolutely, duck fat makes amazing fried potatoes. 

CD


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 1, 2019)

*Hmm..*



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ooh *GG*, I've never had Duck Fat Fried Potatoes before,
> I may need to try that, but with that jar of fat,
> not the spray can



At $1 an ounce, even the jar hits the list of stuff I'll never buy.

But I do like my fried potatoes.
...
The next time I see duck for sale, whole or pieces, I'll think about it.

And it may be of interest only to me but the price of that 12 oz jar will get you at least 3 pounds of these:


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> At $1 an ounce, even the jar hits the list of stuff I'll never buy.
> 
> But I do like my fried potatoes.
> ...
> ...


I was looking for something else in Kroger a couple weeks ago and found duck breasts in the freezer section. I didn't know they carried duck. You might try there.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I was looking for something else in Kroger a couple weeks ago and found _*duck breasts in the freezer section*_. I didn't know they carried duck. You might try there.



I saw that too *GG*, but I just haven't worked up the nerve to buy one and then attempt to cook one myself.  I adore Duck!!!  You hardly see it on menus, other than at a Chinese Restaurant, and we avoid those here in cowboyville at all cost!!


----------



## Silversage (Jul 1, 2019)

K-girl, it's pretty easy.


Salt & pepper, then place skin side down in a COLD pan.  Put it over a relatively low heat for about 10 minutes, until the fat is rendered, and the skin is brown & crisp.
Turn it over and cook on the other side until it's the doneness you like.  (about 5 minutes for mid-rare)  



Usually sauces for the duck (like orange, cherry, wine, etc) are done separately, because of the grease, but if you drain all of the fat, you can deglaze and make a sauce right in the pan.


Save that duck fat!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2019)

Silversage said:


> K-girl, it's pretty easy.
> 
> 
> Salt & pepper, then place skin side down in a COLD pan.  Put it over a relatively low heat for about 10 minutes, until the fat is rendered, and the skin is brown & crisp.
> ...



 ah, yum!
Thanks for that!! I'm gonna do it and make sure that I something else for DH that night, he doesn't care for Duck :shrug:
Oh my, a terrible pun just came to mind,
that was very SAGE advise there Silver


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 1, 2019)

*What the duck?*



GotGarlic said:


> I was looking for something else in Kroger a couple weeks ago and found duck breasts in the freezer section. I didn't know they carried duck. You might try there.






			
				Silversage said:
			
		

> K-girl, it's pretty easy.
> 
> Salt & pepper, then place skin side down in a COLD pan. Put it over a relatively low heat for about 10 minutes, until the fat is rendered, and the skin is brown & crisp.
> Turn it over and cook on the other side until it's the doneness you like. (about 5 minutes for mid-rare)
> ...





			
				Kaneohegirlinaz said:
			
		

> ah, yum!
> Thanks for that!! I'm gonna do it and make sure that I something else for DH that night, he doesn't care for Duck :shrug:
> Oh my, a terrible pun just came to mind,
> that was very SAGE advise there Silver


Thanks for that advice Silversage. To be clear, you're doing this on the stovetop, not the oven. Right?

From what I can find, domestic duck breast, minus the skin, is even leaner than chicken breast. There are a couple of grams of fat in the skin for each ounce of breast meat though. I think I'll try a breast too but don't expect to have too much fat leftover.

First, think I'll go duck shopping at the Great China Food Market - Grocery Store. Never been there without being pleasantly surprised.

Somebody ought to start a new thread.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2019)

skilletlicker said:


> Thanks for that advice Silversage. To be clear, you're doing this on the stovetop, not the oven. Right?
> 
> From what I can find, domestic duck breast, minus the skin, is even leaner than chicken breast. There are a couple of grams of fat in the skin for each ounce of breast meat though. I think I'll try a breast too but don't expect to have too much fat leftover.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's on the stovetop in a skillet. Also, score the skin so the fat can render more easily.

The last time I made duck breasts (two), I got about a cup of fat.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 1, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, it's on the stovetop in a skillet. Also, score the skin so the fat can render more easily.
> 
> The last time I made duck breasts (two), I got about a cup of fat.



Wow!


----------



## caseydog (Jul 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> I was looking for something else in Kroger a couple weeks ago and found duck breasts in the freezer section. I didn't know they carried duck. You might try there.



Some _Kroger_ stores carry it, and others don't. I live between two _Krogers_, one of them is a _Kroger Marketplace_ store. It is huge, and they have duck in stock. 

That _Kroger_ actually has a fine jewelry department where you can pick up a diamond engagement ring while you are doing your grocery shopping. I'm not kidding. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 2, 2019)

caseydog said:


> Some _Kroger_ stores carry it, and others don't. I live between two _Krogers_, one of them is a _Kroger Marketplace_ store. It is huge, and they have duck in stock.
> 
> That _Kroger_ actually has a fine jewelry department where you can pick up a diamond engagement ring while you are doing your grocery shopping. I'm not kidding.
> 
> CD


The Kroger near me is a Kroger Marketplace and yes, they have a fine jewelry store. They also have a little cafe where you can eat ready-to-eat foods from the deli area, a stir-fry station and a bar. Yes, you can sit down and try flights of beer or a glass of wine in the grocery store. Very snazzy [emoji38]


----------



## caseydog (Jul 2, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> The Kroger near me is a Kroger Marketplace and yes, they have a fine jewelry store. They also have a little cafe where you can eat ready-to-eat foods from the deli area, a stir-fry station and a bar. Y*es, you can sit down and try flights of beer or a glass of wine in the grocery store*. Very snazzy [emoji38]



Not gonna' happen here in the buckle of the Bible Belt. 

Grocery stores can sell beer and wine (not spirits), but consumption on the premises is illegal. Below is a sign you will see on every store that sells beer and wine.

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 3, 2019)

I found this in Wally World.
their were several different "flavors" of this Spam®
instant meal


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 5, 2019)

I opened my e-mail this morning and found this new 
special offering from King Arthur Flour :
https://www.kingarthurflour.com/sho...705&utm_content=bb-announcement-birthday-cake



" … You’ll need: butter, eggs, whole milk, vegetable oil, and a hand mixer or stand mixer … "

 if that's all I need to make a cake, wouldn't I already have cake pans, flour, sugar, baking soda/powder, salt and flavorings? The 'specialty' items like 'colorful nonpareils for a pop of color' I can find at the dollar store!!!   

 I really don't get this one AND it's $25USD + s&h charges!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I opened my e-mail this morning and found this new
> special offering from King Arthur Flour :
> https://www.kingarthurflour.com/sho...705&utm_content=bb-announcement-birthday-cake
> 
> ...



They're just going after the people who buy meal kits like Blue Apron. It's amazing what younger people will buy these days. On the one hand, they supposedly want to save the planet and not use plastic straws and on the other hand, they'll buy kits like this full of disposable items - paper cake pans?! - and inefficient pre-measured ingredients.

Anything from King Arthur Flour is way overpriced. The only thing I buy from them is bread flour.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 5, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> They're just going after the people who buy meal kits like Blue Apron. It's amazing what younger people will buy these days. On the one hand, they supposedly want to save the planet and not use plastic straws and on the other hand, they'll buy kits like this full of disposable items - paper cake pans?! - and inefficient pre-measured ingredients.
> 
> *Anything from King Arthur Flour is way overpriced*. The only thing I buy from them is bread flour.




FOR SURE *GG*!!! 

I tried their Bread Flour once, and found that I got the same results
as well as taste from my been-buying-since-I-can-remember Gold 
Medal Flour


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> FOR SURE *GG*!!!
> 
> I tried their Bread Flour once, and found that I got the same results
> as well as taste from my been-buying-since-I-can-remember Gold
> ...


I've only used it for "fancy" breads like the sweet potato-caramelized onion bread from Chef and the Farmer. I suppose I should also try making it side by side with regular all-purpose flour to see if there's a significant difference.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2019)

I use their bread flour for bread and bagels. I can get it at the local supermarket so ordering it online and paying shipping is not an issue.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 6, 2019)

For breads and pizza, I'll stick with Gold Medal Bread Flour,
WAY cheaper.  I can get King Arthur flours here in cowboyville 
believe it or not


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 6, 2019)

Interesting side note:
I was telling DH about this discussion on flour

DH: What's the difference? Flour is flour, right?
Moi: Nope. I have 5 different kinds of flour in the pantry.
DH: WHAT?

So, I pulled out each of them and had him feel them.

DH: WOW! There is a huge difference!
Moi: Right? A different tool for a different job.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2019)

It all depends on what your end product is supposed to be or what you want it to be. Breads generally have more 'chew' to them than cakes and muffins so you use a higher protein flour. Of course you can make bread with AP flour as well as bread flour but there will be some differences.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 6, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I use their bread flour for bread and bagels. I can get it at the local supermarket so ordering it online and paying shipping is not an issue.


Same here.


----------



## bbqcoder (Jul 6, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Anything from King Arthur Flour is way overpriced. The only thing I buy from them is bread flour.



I do agree that it can be pricey but it's good stuff.  I'm fortunate that at my local supermarket (Market Basket), it's often on sale.  I stock up then.  I usually have all of their flours (bread, white, white, white wheat, etc).

I took a couple of cooking classes there one year.  Their store is pretty close to where my sister-in-law lives in Vermont.  So it was nice to stay with her and attend the class. The class was a birthday present from my wife.

It's nice shopping at their store in VT.  It's true that you can get any of the stuff online from Amazon but there something to be said for being able to see the item in person.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 8, 2019)

*That's Disgusting!*

DH was just telling me about a new "trend" 
going around social media. 

A young woman in the San Antonio Texas area
posted to Twitter, opening a container of Blue Bell Ice Cream
in a Walmart, licking it, closing it back up and returning
the container to the freezer.

OH MY GOSH!
I watched a video about this on CBS News; I thought about posting
it here, but no, I couldn't, it was just too disgusting!

As I was also reading other articles about this new "trend",
it was mentioned that this is also being done with bottles
of mouthwash! 

Has the World really gone this far beyond mad?

DH said from now on, if a container of any sort that I'm
going to purchase doesn't have a safety seal on,
DO NOT BUY IT!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 18, 2020)

I saw this while shopping today...


WOW!!!

Two Egg Bites, equaling a little more than 2 ounces each, 
with Red Pepper and Mozz Cheese, 
each selling for about $2.50


I haven't tried Egg Bites yet, but I understand
that I can make them in my new Instant Pot® ... I just
bought a dozen free-range large Brown Eggs 
for $2.50, that'll make my homemade version about 20¢ each!


----------



## msmofet (Nov 18, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 44046
> 
> View attachment 44047
> 
> ...



If you have the 7 well mold you can make a version of egg bites in the IP. The actual Starbucks egg bites are sous vide. If you have the SV wand you can make a  closer version in your IP. I’ve never had egg bites. All the recipes I see look like scrambled eggs with cottage cheese added. I don’t see the attraction. But lots of people love them. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 18, 2020)

msmofet said:


> If you have the 7 well mold you can make a version of egg bites in the IP. The actual Starbucks egg bites are sous vide. If you have the SV wand you can make a  closer version in your IP. I’ve never had egg bites. All the recipes I see look like scrambled eggs with cottage cheese added. I don’t see the attraction. But lots of people love them. *Let us know how they turn out*.



Game on!    Let's cook!


----------



## Kathleen (Nov 18, 2020)

Let us know how they turn out, please!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 18, 2020)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I haven't tried Egg Bites yet, but I understand that I can make them in my new Instant Pot[emoji2400] ... I just bought a dozen free-range large Brown Eggs for $2.50, that'll make my homemade version about 20¢ each!
> [emoji38]


Don't forget to include the cost of the other ingredients


----------



## taxlady (Nov 18, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Don't forget to include the cost of the other ingredients


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 18, 2020)

*Taxy*, here's how I figured it:

Eggs: $2.50/dz. = 20¢/Egg
Bacon Bites: ($1.33/30 Tbsp.) ÷ 3) ÷ 3 = 2¢ 
Cheese: (38¢/oz. X 2) ÷ 3 = 25¢
Milk: ($1.90/qt. ÷ 16)  ÷ 3 = 4¢
Butter: (22¢/oz.) I used about 1 tsp. total = 11¢ ÷ 3 = 4¢

I come up with 55¢ per Egg Bite.

Now, granted, I'm not the best in math, but ... 

These prices are based solely on what I paid here in Arizona at my local markets.  Of course your costs may vary, but still, it gives a pretty good picture...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 21, 2021)

We made it to California to collect my Mother and this is what we've been seeing



the smoke the wildfires is so bad, they are advising folks to stay inside in many counties.
Where we are, you can see all of the particulates in the air.
A coupla towns over, they reported ash falling


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 24, 2021)

One whole chicken in a can!  It is one of the strangest things I've ever seen at a grocery store.  It is like a quart size can.  Ick!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> *One whole chicken in a can!*  It is one of the strangest things I've ever seen at a grocery store.  It is like a quart size can.  Ick!



BAHAHAHA!

My Mother use to buy this all the time and even back then,
I thought it was weird ... 

https://fanaticcook.blogspot.com/2012/04/canned-whole-chicken.html

I remember Mom opening the can and the sound that it made trying 
to "plop" that whole, skin-on, bone-in bird outta that can was bizarre!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> One whole chicken in a can!  It is one of the strangest things I've ever seen at a grocery store.  It is like a quart size can.  Ick!



Turns out that canned chicken was the "secret" behind my GrandMother's fantastic Chicken ad Dumplings. She was a master at cooking out of a can.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 24, 2021)

PrincessFiona60 & Kaneohegirlinaz, thank you for assuring me that there is a purpose for this..._thing_, but I still can't wrap my brain around it.  Although, we've threatened to buy one to give as a gag gift!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2021)

I found this:

https://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Sue-Ch...6eab2&pd_rd_wg=sNXAq&pd_rd_i=B00E3AYVA8&psc=1

My Mom says she paid maybe $2USD a can for it back in the day.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 24, 2021)

Hmmm. $20 for a small chicken. Sounds like a deal of a lifetime.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 24, 2021)

GinnyPNW said:


> PrincessFiona60 & Kaneohegirlinaz, thank you for assuring me that there is a purpose for this..._thing_, but I still can't wrap my brain around it.  Although, we've threatened to buy one to give as a gag gift!



Best gag gift...my Mom had spent time at my Sister's...Sister is not a cook and served Mom Hamburger Helper for two weeks. I am a cook from scratch person and Mom knows this. Imagine her surprise when I presented her with a box of Hamburger Helper...I did have a homemade lasagna for her. That box of HH made it through the mail, back and forth for several years before Mom buried it.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 24, 2021)

I don't know that I've ever noticed the price on the whole canned chicken, maybe hubby remembers, I'll ask.  But, I'm quite sure it isn't $20/can.  

Hmmm...maybe I should start an Amazon store...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2021)

A friend of ours was complaining that he had been to his local Costco to purchase the Kirkland Brand Paper Towels.
He saw a sign stating that the price had not gone up, BUT the quantity had gone down, he was not happy.

I recently ordered another bottle of my favorite Rub from Miners Mix



The price has not changed, but the quantity has!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 24, 2021)

That makes my heart sink, K-girl.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 24, 2021)

Some preppers keep those cans of chicken in their emergency stash.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Aug 25, 2021)

In the beginning of the pandemic, my What The Heck moment was when we could no longer find TP anywhere.  One of the checkers at a local market said that another customer went next door to the Dollar Store and is buying the Tissue paper from the  gift wrap department.  She plans to burn it, since it isn't "septic safe."  

Taxlady's post reminded me that I might be considered a "prepper" in the TP department.  Just let me say, we are now very well prepared for any TP shortages!  Won't be caught without again!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 8, 2021)

*In The Category Of What The Heck?*

Our community had an informational meeting at one of the local middle schools.
As we were getting out of our car to go inside the gymnasium, here walks a gal easily my age if not older, wearing this



(photo credit: Old Navy)

I kid you not!
These are Old Navy's:
"Halloween Matching Graphic Pajama Set for Women
$25.00"



I know that these young folks are taking to wearing their PJ's in public now-a-days, but I mean, well, WHAT THE HECK!?


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Our community had an informational meeting at one of the local middle schools.
> As we were getting out of our car to go inside the gymnasium, here walks a gal easily my age if not older, wearing this
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.  When we moved to Washington in 2012, there was actually an item on the ballot to ban wearing pajamas in public.  I thought, what the heck?  They actually need a law for this!?  Then, I went shopping at the local Walmart and I said, ah ha!  Now I get the need for this law!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 9, 2021)

skilletlicker said:


> According to customer comments at Amazon, most of it never does come out of the can. The Fatworks jar next to it is less expensive per ounce at Kaneo's store and Amazon but her store has the lower price for both.
> I reckon aerosol Duck Fat is a sucker's product.


It's just a case of someone taking advantage of the popularity of duck fat created by TV cooking shows.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Oct 9, 2021)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Yup *MsM*, in the baking aisle.
> And do you see the price on that thing?
> $2.48 USD
> I dunno, but I think that's a
> What The Heck


That's pretty much what my local Safeway wants for frosting in a can, and you don't have to dig it out of the can and put it in a pastry bag.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 26, 2021)

*In The Category Of What The HECK!!!*

Mister and Missus Next-Door Neighbors went down to the big city yesterday so that Mister could have a routine angioplasty.

WELL!

I just got a text from Missus that he had a stroke during the procedure and will need to stay at the hospital for more procedures.

But wait, there's more! 

Not long after I awoke this morning, my phone rang, which it rarely does; it was my other Neighborhood Gal Pal.
See had just flown back in from seeing parents back East and could not reach her husband to come pick her up from the Airport Shuttle drop off point down the road a piece. 
So I quick got dressed and went to take her home.

WELL!

My Gal Pal doesn't carry house keys with her because one of them is always home to open the door.  She was ringing the bell and banging on the front door - no answer 
So she went around back and raised holy hell on the windows and glass slider.
FINALLY the Mister opened the door - he was fast a sleep and didn't hear a thing!  

DH and I were going to take Mom on an excursion today,
but I say there's just too much bad juju in the air... 
let's just stay home!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 26, 2021)

(((Hugs))) Kgirl.

My Wiccan and other pagan friends do say that "the veils are thin" near Samhain (Halloween). I think it's probably a smart move to stay home.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 26, 2021)

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) Kgirl.
> 
> My Wiccan and other pagan friends do say that "the veils are thin" near Samhain (Halloween). I think it's probably a smart move to stay home.



Agreed *taxy*!
Never underestimate ...


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 26, 2021)

I tend to agree with you *taxy and K-girl*...something in the air.  Can't quite put my finger on it, but it is that kind of feeling one gets when you are in that "waiting for the other shoe to drop" mode!?  We've been sticking around the house mostly.  We did run down to Winco to stock up on certain things that they carry.  Left the "whole canned chicken" on the shelf but did notice it there!  There was a guy in the store filling his cart with TP and other paper products...since most of our stores are running short on that stuff, again.  

Best to just stay home!  I think I'm going to make up a batch of twice-baked taters for the freezer supply.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 26, 2021)

Our current weather situation has me waiting for the next shoe to drop. Himself keeps telling me we're going to be fine, but my Spidey sense is humming.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...a routine angioplasty...


I don't care how the medical professionals refer to it, sticking a tiny camera on a cable and shoving it through your veins to look at things is hardly what I would call "routine".  

Himself wants to know if the stroke is part of the "routine".  I hope your dear next-door-neighbor recovers with no lingering problems. (((hugs)))



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Gal Pal doesn't carry house keys with her because one of them is always home to open the door...


I have never not carried a house key with me. What is she thinking? I even have one hidden in the garage in case I forget to check the lock on the door when I go into the garage from the house. I learned to do that after having to ring the bell and pound on the door trying to get Himself to come down and let me in.  By the time he got to the door, I was fit to be tied...and there he is, in all his adorableness, waving at me through the sidelight.  Hidden key so I don't get tempted to kill the man...


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 26, 2021)

Cooking Goddess; said:
			
		

> I have never not carried a house key with me. What is she thinking? I even have one hidden in the garage in case I forget to check the lock on the door when I go into the garage from the house. I learned to do that after having to ring the bell and pound on the door trying to get Himself to come down and let me in.  By the time he got to the door, I was fit to be tied...and there he is, in all his adorableness, waving at me through the sidelight.  Hidden key so I don't get tempted to kill the man...



When we moved out here, I didn't want to be stuck locked out, without a key.  So, when we had the locksmith come out to change locks, we had him install new combination door knobs for most all of them.  The back door is different and the mechanism is part of the door, so that one we had him re-key.  We installed a combination lock at Mom's house, after the first time she locked herself out and asked us to come unlock the door.  I can't tell you how many times I would have been locked out going into the garage and not realizing the lock is still on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 26, 2021)

*Ginny*, that combination lock doorknob is genius! I'll have to tuck that into the back pocket of my memory for the next house. Whether we build or buy, new locks are necessary. (So are new toilet seats.  )


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 26, 2021)

We saw the combination locks at a local Home Show when we were still looking for a new house...and I made a "note to self" about that!  

They are equally nice for out-of-town friends & family.  We don't have to give them a key, just a set of numbers.  And, one can change the numbers any time one feels the mood!  

For the toilet seats, we changed out toilets, seat and all.  DH is pretty picky about them, having been a plumber for a short stint.  He likes the low flush that actually do flush...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 26, 2021)

Ya know *CG*, I asked my Gal Pal if they had one of those keyless entries on the garage, as alot of folks do `round these parts and she said that her DH had not installed it as yet 

*Ginny*, I too love that idea of the combination lock on at least one door to the house.  I might do that for the door that leads from the garage into the house. 

As to toilets and/or seats, when we had the house in Southern Arizona, we rented it out seasonally; once we retired and moved there permanently I had both toilets changed out to those super flushers... ya know the ones that have a special tank to send everything on it's way forcefully  

When we moved into this new home we built in Northern AZ, I knew darn well that the worker bees were using or toilets, so as I was walking into the house that very first time after closing, I had two new seats and a screw driver in hand... oh and some Lysol wipes


----------



## GinnyPNW (Oct 26, 2021)

*K-Girl*, that's what we did at Mom's house.  The garage has a keypad to get into the garage, and the door from the garage to the house now has the same "combination" to get into the house.  I do recommend getting the better batteries that can take the weather!  At our house, we just did all the doors because we don't have to worry about having keys when we go to the RV garage, or to put the trash out, or to go fetch something from the garage freezer!!  (Me!!)  The front door was more of a bonus for friends & family...LOL.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 17, 2021)

I bought this for a different recipe, but then decided that I'd 
use this for my Cheese Ravioli filling.

First off, I thought I was buying a POUND of Cheese.
Second, this Ricotta had SO MUCH whey, that once I
mixed up the ingredients for the Ravs filling, it was 
all watery! 
Normally I should get 7 dozen Ravs with my usual 
recipe, but using this inferior product, I only got six dozen
(minus 2 that exploded when they were extracted from the form )

WHAT THE HECK?!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 17, 2021)

Get with the program, K-Girl. [emoji6] 15 ounces=one pint. 30 ounces=one quart (I'm looking at you, mayonnaise). Heck, ice cream half gallons have shrunk to 48 ounces - for the same price as a half gallon. It's been going on for ages. You have to check the label.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 17, 2021)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Get with the program, K-Girl. [emoji6] 15 ounces=one pint. 30 ounces=one quart (I'm looking at you, mayonnaise). Heck, ice cream half gallons have shrunk to 48 ounces - for the same price as a half gallon. It's been going on for ages. You have to check the label.



Yeah! I'm with you on the mayonnaise.

Tuna used to come in 7-ounce cans. Now 5-ounce cans are becoming rare.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2021)

I can still get 7oz /198g cans of Bumble Bee tuna.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 18, 2021)

But how much do they cost, msm? I bet the price-per-ounce isn't much different than a four or five ounce can.


----------



## dragnlaw (Dec 18, 2021)

My 'what the heck' is the canned tuna as well.  

Only for me it is the availability of tuna in oil!  

I dislike the water packed tuna, tasteless!  The oil packed, IF you can find it, almost always $1 more.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2021)

msmofet, I wish I could say the same. This is what we have available. And you only get 4 ounces of tuna in the five ounce can.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2021)

cooking goddess said:


> *get with the program, k-girl.* [emoji6] 15 ounces=one pint. 30 ounces=one quart (i'm looking at you, mayonnaise). Heck, ice cream half gallons have shrunk to 48 ounces - for the same price as a half gallon. It's been going on for ages. You have to check the label.



bahahahaha!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 15, 2022)

OH_MY_GOSH!


https://vabroom.com/

NO! 
$80 for this?  IMHO, just can't see my way clear to spend that kind of dough on this product ...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 15, 2022)

OH WAIT!
They marked the price down to $59.99


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 16, 2022)

*Kgirl,* maybe when my 15$ dustpan "bites the dust" (pun intended).


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 27, 2022)

*What the heck is this?  Help!!!*

Since moving from Hawaii to Arizona, I have found this weird
pink, I don't know what to call it, scrum, just under the water
level in the bowl of our toilets.



I've tried searching the Internet to no avail ... 
WHAT THE HECK IS THIS?

Any and all comments would be appreciated. 
MIA, Mahalo (that's thanks in Hawaiian) in advance


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2022)

Minerals in the water will precipitate out of the water and deposit on the porcelain. I have no clue what the pink is specifically. It also could be some sort of mold/bateria/spore/etc. in the water that grew in the bowl. This can happen if that toilet is idle for an extended period.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 27, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> Minerals in the water will precipitate out of the water and deposit on the porcelain. I have no clue what the pink is specifically. It also could be some sort of mold/bateria/spore/etc. in the water that grew in the bowl. This can happen if that toilet is idle for an extended period.



Right, that's what I was kinda thinkin' *Andy*.
Our commodes get a good work out and what with SIP ... it's still happening.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 27, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Right, that's what I was kinda thinkin' *Andy*.
> Our commodes get a good work out and what with SIP ... it's still happening.



Maybe try adding CLR to the bowl and let it sit overnight, then scrob with the toilet brush.  That may help if it's mineral deposits.

Seeeeya:  Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2022)

K-girl, maybe see if it wipes off. If it does, then try a bit of bleach and see if it comes back. Alternatively, put a bit of vinegar in one tank, when it is likely to have a chance to sit unflushed for a while, in case it's a mineral buildup.


----------



## blissful (Mar 27, 2022)

https://www.ci.desoto.tx.us/DocumentCenter/View/11555/Homeowners-





> Guide-to-Stains-Rings-Discoloration-and-Mineral-Deposits
> 
> Customers have asked us why there is a pink ring in their toilet bowl or evidence of the
> pink discoloration elsewhere and what can they do to get rid of it . Often they are
> ...




I know there are certain bacteria that are more likely with high rust areas (which is where I live).....but I found that article on pink.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 28, 2022)

I had very high rust - a pinky orange colour on the farm.  The only thing that would clear it away was a bleach that was a wicked high percentage.  I don't remember what it was or called, left what I had for the new owners.  I bought it at our local co-op, but pretty sure I've seen it at the hardware.   It is usually used in institutes/bars/etc.  

Are your whites not coming as white as they used to?  Might want to watch for that as well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks for all the comments guys ... I do think it is that Serr ... whatnot, but the plumber advised me not to but bleach or vinegar in the tank ... it ruins the "guts" of the toilet very quickly here with the very hard water... I've replace the "guts" 3 times in 6 years, learned my lesson with that one.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2022)

What about those toilet cleaning tablets you put in the tank and it turns the water blue? Those would probably kill any micro-organisms. Would those be okay for the guts of your toilet.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 30, 2022)

The stuff I was referring to is a bowl cleaner.  Not something you put in the tank.  

I would also put a couple of drops on some paper towels and wipe the rim of the drain in the sink and the shower.  Took all the stains off in one wipe.  For the toilet bowl, I would empty the water, squirt the bleach around the top edge of the bowl, then pick-up the puddle at the bottom with some paper towel and wipe it around...  boom...  done. 

Take off plastic gloves by folding inside-out with the wad of paper inside and chuck it in the garbage.  

My biggest worry was keeping the door shut and keep the lid down for 24 hrs so the cats nor dogs would go in there.  Even tho they always had fresh water in their bowl for some reason they liked their water in white porcelain instead of shiny stainless steel.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 30, 2022)

taxlady said:


> What about those toilet cleaning tablets you put in the tank and it turns the water blue? Those would probably kill any micro-organisms. *Would those be okay for the guts of your toilet*.



Nope.  The plumber said not to put that stuff in the tank.



dragnlaw said:


> The stuff I was referring to is a bowl cleaner.  Not something you put in the tank.
> 
> I would also put a couple of drops on some paper towels and wipe the rim of the drain in the sink and the shower.  Took all the stains off in one wipe.  For the toilet bowl, I would empty the water, squirt the bleach around the top edge of the bowl, then pick-up the puddle at the bottom with some paper towel and wipe it around...  boom...  done.
> 
> ...



BAHAHAHA!
Dragn, you slay me! 
I just use regular bowl cleaners and it's gone, I was curious as to why we never had that in Hawaii.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 30, 2022)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> BAHAHAHA!
> Dragn, you slay me!
> I just use regular bowl cleaners and it's gone, I was curious as to why we never had that in Hawaii.



Harumph...  as long as you don't call me DragnSlayer we'll get along just fine, elsewise I become the Dragn that Slays.  

Sorry, thought you were have a problem with a stuborn stain.  I had such a high mineral and sulphur water it was ridiculous.  Regular cleaners and certainly not CLR would do a durn thing.  

At one time, through a bunch of stupid coincidents, I was without a water softner for over 2 weeks.  During that time all whites washed came out yellow.  I still have some tea towels that are discoloured.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 30, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> Harumph...  as long as you don't call me DragnSlayer we'll get along just fine, elsewise I become the Dragn that Slays.
> 
> Sorry, thought you were have a problem with a stuborn stain.  I had such a high mineral and sulphur water it was ridiculous.  Regular cleaners and certainly not CLR would do a durn thing.
> 
> At one time, through a bunch of stupid coincidents, I was *without a water softner* for over 2 weeks.  During that time *all whites washed came out yellow*.  I still have some tea towels that are discoloured.



We have a water softener installed and, knock wood for good luck, it's still going strong after 6 years in this house.
I have noticed that my whites are very dingy looking, not yellowed, but a gray-ish color, even though I use Oxy-Clean with each load


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 30, 2022)

I also put a product called Rust BeGone (about 1/4 cup of the powder) into the water softner each time I put in the salt.  Try that?  

Looked that name up and that not it.  Going to the Hardware store tomorrow (I think)  so I'll see if they have it and take a picture, especially of the ingredients.


----------



## GinnyPNW (Mar 30, 2022)

Citric Acid does wonders for the laundry...and other stains and build up too.  As does a whole house filter BEFORE the Soft Water unit.  The whole house filter we have has a simple filter that we change once a year for about 10 bucks...(probably more, these days).  We too have the stuff in the air problem with the toilets, but even they are a lot less with the whole house filter.


----------

